# flatstalker VS. 13ft Gheenoe



## Tom_W (Oct 23, 2008)

Why not a kayak? 

The Malibu Stealth is a very stable, polable kayak. You can easily add your trolling motor/battery with a crate mount. 

Easy to paddle in the NMZ's.

You can stand to sightfish and/or pole.

There's a review on CapMel's paddling forum.

Just a thought...

Tom W


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.flatstalker.com/internet-special-price/

http://www.tntroutbum.com/tntb_boat_specif.html

13 Gheenoe allows more possibilities for use and customizing
You get more for your money, I'd go with the 'noe!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I would think that a gheenoe would be more of a "go anywhere" kind of boat than a FS.

my $.02


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Why not a kayak?
> 
> The Malibu Stealth is a very stable, polable kayak. You can easily add your trolling motor/battery with a crate mount.
> 
> ...


You're right and I have owned kayaks in my life.

I perfer to have a fishing platform kind of boat where I can stand and fish most of the time.

Fishing in kayak is sometimes I get cramped in there after a long day fishing.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

One other thought, I wouldn't take my kid with me on the 'stalker,
but I would take her in the 'noe.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

> One other thought, I wouldn't take my kid with me on the 'stalker,
> but I would take her in the 'noe.


Bingo. That little girl of yours is gonna want to go fishing sooner than later. then again, you'll probably have 10 more boats by that time! ;D

Flip a coin...

Heads: You get the Flatstalker, and give us a full report on her, since I don't know anyone who has one. Maybe Jan can help out with a deal for a review?

Tails: Get another Gheenoe and enjoy what you know will work for you.


----------



## Tom_W (Oct 23, 2008)

Only downside I see with the noe (i've never been on one) is the listed weight - 120#. 

I do have a jon that weighs 120# and getting it into the truck by myself was tough after a day of being in the sun....I'm very happy that the lil one is now 17 years old and can easily grab half. 

Especially when you have to drag it up a hill and thru some trees on the side of the road to even get it to the truck.

Let us know which way you go.


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

in my opinion, the flatstalker is a very single purpose "boat"...the gheenoe will give you more flexibility overall.

Dave


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

The FS always seemed like kind of a toy to me. IMO a 13' Gheenoe is the smallest and most portable you can go and still be in the realm of "real boat". Plus you know that once you get it and take it out a few times with the pole and paddles your gonna want to put an outboard on it.  

Edit: Wow, 100th post! Guess I've been here a while. ;D


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

just get yourself an old surfboard and glass a cooler on to it. ezpz.


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Whitesnooky,

I have just recently purchased a flatstalker so I can give you some sort of an idea. The only reason that I purchased it was because I got an incredible deal on one.
Here are some pros and cons of it.

Pros:
Very Stable (I can hang ten on mine with no problem)
Poles Great
Tracts Great
Great Visibility from the cooler when sight fishing

Cons:
Paddles like a slug (very slow)
Heavy (I could see it tough for some people to transport it)
Expensive(unless u find a deal)

With that being said, I am very suprised on how much I like my flatstalker. It is perfect for the type of fishing that I do. I put it behind a friends house (Thousand Islands in Cocoa Beach) and have a 5 minute paddle and then I get on the platform and pole while sight fishing to redfish,trout, and the occasional snook. If you plan on having long paddles to your fishing location this is NOT for you. I would def. put a trolling motor on the back which is what I do no have.

Anyways, Good luck with the choice and let me know what you get. 

P.S. I am 175 pounds and I stand on the poling platform and pole my girlfriend around who is 115 pounds and we can switch positions with no problems. That gives you an idea on how stable this boat is.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> pole my girlfriend around who is 115 pounds and we can switch positions with no problems.


Flat Stalker wins.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> > pole my girlfriend around who is 115 pounds and we can switch positions with no problems.
> 
> 
> Flat Stalker wins.


 [smiley=1-doh.gif] 



[smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Sounds like you need neither of the two. Here's my answer:

Only 100 lbs - haul on top of a truck or car
Can take up to a 5hp outboard
Runs great with a trolling motor only
Easy to pole and very quiet
Stabile enough to stand on the seat and pole
Can carry three in a pinch

16' American Eagle Canoe


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

The 13' Is amazing, i personally carry a ton of gear and rig it with jackplate, bow trolling motor, ect so I trail it on a magic tilt.

   It really is a "real" boat for its size. I fish it like its a Hews Redfisher or something, run across bays, miles up back creeks, IWC docks, ICW bridges. Standing up throwing lures 90% of the time. Only thing it can't take is sportfisher wakes, or you are in the pool.  You will be fine in back canals and NMZ's ect.

It won't be hard to lift it into the bed of a pickup truck. Car topping might suck, but if your justgoing to slide it in, that should be a breeze with no gear in it.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

I am facinated by the FS. I would go with that since you already have a Noe. Up my there are a lot of fast water creeks with varying depths. Perfect for spunky smallmouth bass. Anyways we all would be very interested in what you get and how it performs.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Only downside I see with the noe (i've never been on one) is the listed weight - 120#.
> 
> I do have a jon that weighs 120# and getting it into the truck by myself was tough after a day of being in the sun....I'm very happy that the lil one is now 17 years old and can easily grab half.
> 
> ...



Done this way too many times with a 13' gheenoe. At the STA 3/4 after a days of paddling to hunting spots, then paddling back. Even with three people, it doesn't seem to fly up the hill. VERY exhausting. Mind you, it's gheenoe, with all the gear. Jumping out of the 'noe into brush along a bank that is covered with eyes starring at us from different directions. You want to be out and up that hill as quick as possible.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Im going for 13ft gheenoe highsider for spare time fishing. I can get a great deal from Sam Gheen for Brown camo 13ft but don't wanna beat up by throwing in and out of the back of the pickup truck.

This is my only once in a blue moon fishing for myself.

Anybody got a used barebones 13ft highsider? Doesn't have to be pretty.

I got a battery and 50lbs MK riptide trolling motor ready to go for pond hopping and access to saltwater lagoon and canals.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

are you looking for a trailer too or just a hull?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> are you looking for a trailer too or just a hull?


I'm going to St. Augustine to pick up a 13ft barebones gheenoe hull (appear to be a lowsider! I hope) with title and 2008 2hp honda 4-stroke (with proof of purchase) for $600.00! 

Yee haw! So I throw it in back of my pickup and start pond hopping fishing!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I won't even be excited until you get this tunnel LT25 you've been wanting.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> > are you looking for a trailer too or just a hull?
> 
> 
> I'm going to St. Augustine to pick up a 13ft barebones gheenoe hull (appear to be a lowsider! I hope) with title and 2008 2hp honda 4-stroke (with proof of purchase) for $600.00!
> ...


Great deal! congrats.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> I won't even be excited until you get this tunnel LT25 you've been wanting.


Lmao.....13ft gheenoe lowsider with 2hp honda is all I want for pond hopping and easy access to the spots where a bigger gheenoe can't!

Don't worry....I will get a LT25 tunnel hull after I'm finish with school, work and baby sitting my little one took alots of time, and there's plenty of time to get one! 

My wife goes to school and needs me to take care of my baby girl. I love this baby sitting job...lol.

I'm still young!....lol.

Thanks Un-shore!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

don't be a dich head Pugar has been very good to you. stick with what you know.....


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> > Only downside I see with the noe (i've never been on one) is the listed weight - 120#.
> >
> > I do have a jon that weighs 120# and getting it into the truck by myself was tough after a day of being in the sun....I'm very happy that the lil one is now 17 years old and can easily grab half.
> >
> ...


I used to have that problem with the 15 footer, but two things that will make your life sooooo much easier are:

To get it up the hill: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Master-Lock-12V-DC-Portable-Winch-2000-Lb-Cap-2953AT_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ65Q3a12Q7c66Q3a2Q7c39Q3a1Q7c72Q3a1205Q7c240Q3a1318Q7c301Q3a0Q7c293Q3a1Q7c294Q3a50QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem33532839b1QQitemZ220438477233QQptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessoriesQQsalenotsupported
Notice the plate that you mount on the winch; you slip it over your trailer ball, plug the winch in and you've got a winch to pull your boat up the bank. 

Then, to get it on the truck or car: http://www.cabelas.com/link-12/product/0030168017442a.shtml

I'm not sure if I'm getting smarter or lazier as I get older, but either way the end result is good.. 

-T


----------

